# Apaches ProxyClient - CONNECT



## DocMcFly (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

Ich versuche einen HTTP-Client zubauen, der teilweise auch durch einen Proxy geht. 

Mein *erster Versuch* hat so einigermaßen funktioniert, aber er hatte einen Schönheitsfehler:

Mittels
	
	
	
	





```
System.setProperty()
```
 hab ich den Proxy eingestellt und aktiviert. Die ersten Requests funktionierten prima. Dann wollte ich den Proxy wechseln oder abschalten... Das funktionierte nicht, da der Proxy sich nicht abschalten ließ... die Anfragen gingen immer wieder über den zu erst eingestellten Proxy.  Erst als ich die Anwendung beendete war auch die Proxy-Einstellung wirklich weg. 
Und bei jeder Proxy-Änderung die VM zu beenden, kann nicht sinnvoll sein, dacht ich mir.... 

Also kam der *zweite Versuch* : 

Ich wollte den ProxyClient von Apache verwenden... Diese baut die Verbindung mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
HTTP CONNECT
```
 auf (Hab ich mit Ethereal mitgeschnitten ;-) ) und schlägt bei Squid fehl. 
Ein Browser hingegen legt sofort mit 
	
	
	
	





```
HTTP GET
```
 los und hat kein Problem. Die Proxy-Admins sagen sie haben nix besonderes eingestellt.

Kann mir einer von euch einen Tipp geben? Vielleicht wie man den Proxy bei Version eins wieder abschaltet. Oder wie man ProxyClient dazu kriegt sofort GET abzusetzen? 

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und Anworten....

Clemens


----------



## ExZtEd (7. Jun 2007)

Also HTTP CONNECT ist eine SSL-Anfrage (damit wird das Zertifikat abgerufen/geprüft)
HTTP GET hingegen reines HTTP ohne SSL.

Vermutlich gibt es deswegen Probleme mit dem Squid.


----------



## DocMcFly (7. Jun 2007)

Recherche - recherche.... Du hast Recht! ich kann diesen ProxyClient nur für SSL-Tunnel verwenden.

Ich depp - der einfache http-Client kommt auch gut mit einem Proxy klar...

Vielen Dank für den Tipp...

Clemens 

EOT


----------

